
The Case Against Algebra - alexandrerond
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/education/2016/03/algebra_ii_has_to_go.single.html
======
pacala
“Math education needs to improve, but if illiteracy were on the rise, I don’t
think we’d be talking about eliminating reading from the curriculum.”

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/abandoning-...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/abandoning-
algebra-is-not-the-answer/)

